# Amish Bread (Breadmaker)



## jdtractorgirl (Mar 28, 2009)

1 1/3 cup milk
  ¼ cup oil
  1 teaspoon salt
  ½ cup sugar
  4 cup bread flour
  2 teaspoons yeast

  Place ingredients into bread pan in order given.  Place bread pan into bread machine.  This makes a 2 pound loaf.  Set bread machine for your choice of crust, and appropriate size.


----------



## Gossie (Aug 2, 2009)

jdtractorgirl said:


> 1 1/3 cup milk
> ¼ cup oil
> 1 teaspoon salt
> ½ cup sugar
> ...




Sounds really good.    What type of oil??  And which type of yeast?


----------

